# Masking Tape for sealing screens



## VinnieTee (Feb 25, 2011)

Been using clear tape, want to switch to masking tape. what is the best deal/size to get, probably on Amazon?

Thanks
VinnieTee


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Walmart. The wider, the better.


----------



## 4david (Nov 2, 2016)

VinnieTee said:


> Been using clear tape, want to switch to masking tape. what is the best deal/size to get, probably on Amazon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I only use masking. 2" I believe but wider might work well too


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

4david said:


> I only use masking. 2" I believe but wider might work well too


What's the benefit of masking tape? 

I use clear from Home Depot because it does not leave that sticky residue when removing. But then I am always ganging designs up on screens and need to cover what I'm not printing so clear is the obvious choice for me because I can squeegee right over it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

INKJESS said:


> What's the benefit of masking tape?


Cheaper. And less likely to pull up emulsion when removing. Masking is made to be removed. Clear packing tape is made to stay stuck.


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

I've tried several tapes over the years, I always go back to 3" split tape. It covers well, comes off easy with no residue on the frames and if you buy it by the case it's only pennies more than than a good wide masking tape.
I've tried dollar store tape and it left a mess on the frames and didn't seal well to the emulsion.


----------



## DanielVining (Oct 22, 2017)

I've been printing for 2 years now, but my boss has been printing for over 5. Didn't take him long to realize that 3" split tape is the way to go. It's made for screen printing. The blue part is low stick and is meant for the frame/corner. The white part doesn't leave residue, and is sticky enough to do the job without pulling the emulsion off of the screen. When you buy in bulk, it really isn't that much more than packing tape. I always say this... don't cheap out on the tools of the job. Most times, you get what you pay for.


----------



## TLK (Jan 15, 2013)

This stuff is really useful in certain situations: Blue Block Out Tape 2000
Self healing, waterproof and leaves no residue


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

You can get a clear 2" tape from Uline that has a natural rubber adhesive. It holds well and by the case is really cost effective. With the natural rubber adhesive, if you leave it on long (like for a year like we do on lots of screens) any adhesive that sticks will come off with mineral spirits. The item number is S-6533.


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

gardenhillemb said:


> You can get a clear 2" tape from Uline that has a natural rubber adhesive. It holds well and by the case is really cost effective. With the natural rubber adhesive, if you leave it on long (like for a year like we do on lots of screens) any adhesive that sticks will come off with mineral spirits. The item number is S-6533.


yes!...rubber tape is the way to go for sure.
Costs about 2 bucks a roll...we use intertape 570.


----------



## BrownBoxMatt (Oct 26, 2017)

I buy this super cheap white 3" tape from my local screen print supplier. It doesn't have a brand name but it works great! Doesn't pull emulsion off at all. I think most places sell it as "white blockout tape" You could give that a whirl if you can find it.


----------

